# Galaxy SIII vs Galaxy Nexus



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Let me start by saying I've had my Gnex from day one and it has been amazing, thanks to the dev community and RootzWiki of course. I also had an iPhone 4s for work purposes. With the release of the GS3 I was able to get rid of my iPhone and switch to the GS3. Its a solid device, but touch wiz still sucks, no matter how much they slim it down. Thanks to Apex launcher I can have a somewhat stock experience on the GS3, which makes it much more tolerable. 
There are a few things that jump out at me after using the Gnex for over eight months. The GS3 has it trumped as far as battery life and the camera are concerned. I easily get 3-4 hours of screen on time with 4G always on and no wifi, my Nexus rarely makes it to 2.5-3 hours with moderate usage, but the fact that I've been running JB since the day it leaked, and the fact the Gnex is backed by not just a stellar dev community, but the best dev community IMHO, gives the Gnex a leg up.

If anyone has any questions or thoughts, they are more than welcome. I just thought I would put in my 2cents.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Although I haven't had an extensive amount of time with my hands on an GS3, I will affirm your take that GNex supported by the current dev community trumps a current VZW GS3. I was severely underwhelmed by Sammy's flagship. I liked the screensize and feel of the device, but the software was such a ugly, jumbled, and slow mess that it ruined it for me. I'm sure Samsung's JB will smooth things out quite a bit, but it won't fix how visually unappealing (for me) TouchWiz is. That's one thing, love it or hate it, that Sense seems to have over the other skins; that it is coherent in design. As it stands, I walked out of my short GS3 encounter loving my GNex even more.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If I can't unlock the bootloader, I don't want it. It's that simple.


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT (Jun 12, 2012)

So hmmm easy choice galaxy nexus. I hate how much hype surrounds the s3 its stupid no unlock shitty capacitive buttons with a super ugly home button. Nexus all the way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If I can't unlock the bootloader, I don't want it. It's that simple.


Normally I would agree, but in my case ill take almost any Android > the iPhone, plus ill always have my Gnex, it keeps me busy. Touchwiz is just so Damn ugly.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

hugapunk said:


> Normally I would agree, but in my case ill take almost any Android > the iPhone, plus ill always have my Gnex, it keeps me busy. Touchwiz is just so Damn ugly.


So if you think the interface to your phone is ugly why did you buy it? I get all the perks of the GS3 and it's the "latest and greatest" but if you don't like how it looks or works why spend the money on it? Why didn't you just keep your GNex and call it a day?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> So if you think the interface to your phone is ugly why did you buy it? I get all the perks of the GS3 and it's the "latest and greatest" but if you don't like how it looks or works why spend the money on it? Why didn't you just keep your GNex and call it a day?


Sounds to me like he still has his GNex as a personal phone & his work phone is the SGSIII now. I would have done the same thing. Why have two of the same phone, when you can have the best phone (GNex) & the latest & greatest (SGSIII).


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> Normally I would agree, but in my case ill take almost any Android > the iPhone, plus ill always have my Gnex, it keeps me busy. Touchwiz is just so Damn ugly.


I sure as hell didn't say I'd take an iPhone.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I sure as hell didn't say I'd take an iPhone.


LoL! I apologize, I didn't mean to make it seem like that's what you were saying. I was just saying in my circumstance.

Yes I still have my Gnex as my daily driver and the S3 is my work phone. No I didn't buy the S3. Also, as far as the S3 having better battery life, its really not that big of a deal. I've got several back up batteries, and stand alone charger, so it puts the Gnex ahead on that front too. I guess what I'm saying is that the Nexus is still my favorite by a long shot.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If I had to get a second phone, I'd also get the S3 simply because it's the latest high-end phone. I already have the best, I might as well get the one trying to one up it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I just wish my GNex had a stronger signal. 1 bar of 3g is a battery killer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

I do not know how the GS3 has such better batter life. I run an OEM extended battery so the size is about the same but it comes nowhere close to 3-4 hours on-screen time with 4G. Is the processor that much more efficient? Can imagine what else is could be. The screen has to be using the same power....


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

eman3316 said:


> I do not know how the GS3 has such better batter life. I run an OEM extended battery so the size is about the same but it comes nowhere close to 3-4 hours on-screen time with 4G. Is the processor that much more efficient? Can imagine what else is could be. The screen has to be using the same power....


I've been wondering the same thing. The GS3 screen is usually around 35-40% of my battery usage, while my gnex is always at least 60-75% according to badass battery monitor or whatever the hell it's called now. This is even with 4G constantly on with the GS3 and sparingly with the gnex.


----------



## Jeffrey_Lebowski (Mar 6, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If I had to get a second phone, I'd also get the S3 simply because it's the latest high-end phone. I already have the best, I might as well get the one trying to one up it.


The sad thing is that it will most likely get official Jelly Bean before the Nexus does...


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If I can't unlock the bootloader, I don't want it. It's that simple.


What exactly do you need an unlocked bootloader for? Or is it more of a principle thing. According to the cm team they already have cm10 and the ability to flash kernels. Not sure what's missing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

hugapunk said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. The GS3 screen is usually around 35-40% of my battery usage, while my gnex is always at least 60-75% according to badass battery monitor or whatever the hell it's called now. This is even with 4G constantly on with the GS3 and sparingly with the gnex.


Also figure in the fact that the GS3 has a better radio. This means that you have a stronger signal. Stronger signal means better battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I would take the SGS3 over the GN. The SGS3 has better battery life, better signal strength, and better hardware. All it needs is an AOSP ROM because Touchwiz sucks. Some people will bitch and moan about a signed bootloader but kernels aren't necessary.

I have one of each here to play with and I couldn't have made a better decision to get my sister the SGS3. Now I just need to get her to let me root the damn thing and install AOKP or CM10.

I can provide screenshots and pictures of them next to each other if someone doesn't believe the difference in signal strength.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

My gf bought the s3 for vzw. Touchwiz is fugly but the phone stock is faster and a bit smoother than my modded gnex. I like the screen size and how thin it is but I hate the stupid home button. I put dhacker's modded CM10 on it and wow its nice. I want one but I can't bring myself to give up my nexus, mainly bc of the badass dev support and how easy it was to unlock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

I've never really viewed the sgs3 as an upgrade over my gnex. The screen is beautiful, it never runs out of ram, it never chokes on an app, Google writes current versions of android with this phone as the base, it will be supported by Google for 2 or 3 future versions of android, and the dev community is second to none.


----------



## Nothingshocking (Jul 24, 2012)

Up til about 3 weeks ago I would have laughed at the thought of getting rid of my GNex and the stock experience, but since I am now 1 of the very few who can't boot in to Jelly Bean, I see hardly any reason to keep my GNex around. I have a phone with a weak signal and paltry battery life and ICS. So now I will probably switch over to a GS3 with decent battery life a capable signal and ICS. On Verizon by the way.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Nothingshocking said:


> Up til about 3 weeks ago I would have laughed at the thought of getting rid of my GNex and the stock experience, but since I am now 1 of the very few who can't boot in to Jelly Bean, I see hardly any reason to keep my GNex around. I have a phone with a weak signal and paltry battery life and ICS. So now I will probably switch over to a GS3 with decent battery life a capable signal and ICS. On Verizon by the way.


How much do you want for your GN?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Nothingshocking said:


> Up til about 3 weeks ago I would have laughed at the thought of getting rid of my GNex and the stock experience, but since I am now 1 of the very few who can't boot in to Jelly Bean, I see hardly any reason to keep my GNex around. I have a phone with a weak signal and paltry battery life and ICS. So now I will probably switch over to a GS3 with decent battery life a capable signal and ICS. On Verizon by the way.


You sound like ICS is an inferior version.
And what do you mean you can't boot into JB?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Nexus will always win when it comes to locked vs unlocked boot loader and development. Period. And after the nexus I wouldn't buy a phone that lacks in either department. Want a great camera? Buy a camera. Want battery life? Buy a Maxx. Just my .02. People who buy nexus phones want development, and won't tell you an sgs3 is better.


----------



## Nothingshocking (Jul 24, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> You sound like ICS is an inferior version.
> And what do you mean you can't boot into JB?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Can't get a rom to get past the boot animation. Countless wipes, countless roms. Countless hours waiting for that first boot. Hate not being able to join the party.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> My gf bought the s3 for vzw. Touchwiz is fugly but the phone stock is faster and a bit smoother than my modded gnex. I like the screen size and how thin it is but I hate the stupid home button. I put hashcodes modded CM10 on it and wow its nice. I want one but I can't bring myself to give up my nexus, mainly bc of the badass dev support and how easy it was to unlock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Stock sgs3 beats an aosp jb ROM? THAT I find hard to believe.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> Stock sgs3 beats an aosp jb ROM? THAT I find hard to believe.


Depends on your point of view. If you care more about hardware, the SGS3 destroys the GN. If you care about tinkering, the GN wins.

Buying the SGS3 on contract is a steal. If you don't like it, you could easily sell it to buy a used GN and have cash left over.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nothingshocking said:


> Can't get a rom to get past the boot animation. Countless wipes, countless roms. Countless hours waiting for that first boot. Hate not being able to join the party.


Wait for the OTA push, then get a warranty replacement if it still doesn't boot.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

nhat said:


> I own 2 Nexus devices and I'm telling him to buy the SGS3. Want root? There's two ways to get it. Want roms? Two of the most popular roms are already available. Want kernels? There's a work-around available.
> 
> The only thing that the Galaxy Nexus has that the SGS3 doesn't is support directly from Google, and even that's not all that great if you're on VZW. So I'll take the superior hardware.
> 
> ...


I didn't mention root, ROMs, work arounds or kernels. I am talking about the ease/freedom of an unlocked boot loader and aosp from Google. And i fail to see how the gn being on Verizon has in any way impeded the gnex in terms of aosp or the boot loader. Also, my claim about the sgs3 stock vs gnex jb has nothing to do with hardware, but the claim that stock touchwiz sgs3 is faster than jb on the gnex.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I just wish my GNex had a stronger signal. 1 bar of 3g is a battery killer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Dude, you obviously have a defective device. I see you post everywhere about your signal. If that's the best you can get -- send it back, but don't make it sound like a Nexus issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> Dude, you obviously have a defective device. I see you post everywhere about your signal. If that's the best you can get -- send it back, but don't make it sound like a Nexus issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


While his phone might be defective, the SGS3 does have better signal strength than the GN.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeffrey_Lebowski said:


> What exactly do you need an unlocked bootloader for? Or is it more of a principle thing. According to the cm team they already have cm10 and the ability to flash kernels. Not sure what's missing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Partially principle, especially since only the Verizon version is locked and Verizon lies to us saying that it's necessary to deliver a solid user experience, but also because an unlocked bootloader IS better for development. Really easy to fix cock ups with such an open device as well. Granted, locked devices usually get factory images eventually, but the peace of mind is nice.

Plus with a Nexus device, we're supported by AOSP (or nearly if you don't have a GSM nexus).


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

nhat said:


> How long did it take for the VZW GN to receive its first update?
> 
> Even with Touchwiz, the SGS3 is faster than an OC'd GN running any JB rom. Ask me how I know  Touchwiz is ugly but it isn't slow.
> 
> While his phone might be defective, the SGS3 does have better signal strength than the GN.


As I said, no one on the gnex forum here gives a shit about a Verizon update.

And without a side by side video comparison your opinion means nothing about stock touchwiz vs jb.

And many people buy the gnex knowing the signal isn't the best, reaffirming my point that true gnex fans buy them for certain reasons among which are not the best signal, battery life, or vzw ota updates.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> As I said, no one on the gnex forum here gives a shit about a Verizon update.
> 
> And without a side by side video comparison your opinion means nothing about stock touchwiz vs jb.
> 
> And many people buy the gnex knowing the signal isn't the best, reaffirming my point that true gnex fans buy them for certain reasons among which are not the best signal, battery life, or vzw ota updates.


Not everyone here wants to unlock/root/flash roms. Most, or probably the majority, of us do though. You have to realize some people don't want to flash nightlies nor want to deal with bugs. They just want their phone to work like an iPhone without it being an iPhone.

What would you like to see in a side-by-side video? Touchwiz is atrocious but it isn't any bit slower than AOSP ICS or JB. Why exactly does my opinion mean nothing? I have a GN, my sister the SGS3. I play with both on a daily basis. Why would I lie? What gives your opinion any more weight?

I didn't know the signal strength wouldn't be the best when I first bought the GN. It bothers me but not enough to switch phones (although if the right phone at the right price presented itself, I'd definitely buy it to try out). Poor battery life I can deal with, poor benchmarks I can deal with, and slow OTA updates I can deal with. But after playing with the SGS3, I can honestly say it's a better phone now that it has CM and AOKP support which is more than enough to satisfy even the most addicted flashers.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You're talking in circles. My previous post states my opinion. Perhaps you should re-read it


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> You're talking in circles. My previous post states my opinion. Perhaps you should re-read it


No, I'm dizzy now. Gonna straighten out with a beer. Good discussion/debate/whatever


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Played with the one x and sgs3... man both are fast and enjoyed playing with them while I was at the store . Both devices are awesome.. I was tempted to jump on at&t .... but unlimited data kept me and I still love my gnex and hopefully soon I can stop flashing every hour but don't think its anytime soon lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> How long did it take for the VZW GN to receive its first update?
> 
> Even with Touchwiz, the SGS3 is faster than an OC'd GN running any JB rom. Ask me how I know  Touchwiz is ugly but it isn't slow.
> 
> While his phone might be defective, the SGS3 does have better signal strength than the GN.


I like Art, but he talks about his shitty signal in about every thread. In my opinion, his device is defective. Doesn't mean the Nexus has a shit signal. Mine is fine, as is many others.

And I've heard/read that the SG3 does have a superior signal, so that's cool to hear. I've also heard the battery kills the Nex. I think its a cool phone and I have an upgrade available on my batline if I choose. Might do it when I'm flush with cash, or if development takes off big time. Curious to what they can do.

Until then? Loving my Nexus. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I like Art, but he talks about his shitty signal in about every thread. In my opinion, his device is defective. Doesn't mean the Nexus has a shit signal. Mine is fine, as is many others.
> 
> And I've heard/read that the SG3 does have a superior signal, so that's cool to hear. I've also heard the battery kills the Nex. I think its a cool phone and I have an upgrade available on my batline if I choose. Might do it when I'm flush with cash, or if development takes off big time. Curious to what they can do.
> 
> ...


I've also heard there was a new radio that vzw is releasing. I know where all mostly on jb but that update was for ICS that supposedly fixed signal issues etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I like Art, but he talks about his shitty signal in about every thread. In my opinion, his device is defective. Doesn't mean the Nexus has a shit signal. Mine is fine, as is many others.
> 
> And I've heard/read that the SG3 does have a superior signal, so that's cool to hear. I've also heard the battery kills the Nex. I think its a cool phone and I have an upgrade available on my batline if I choose. Might do it when I'm flush with cash, or if development takes off big time. Curious to what they can do.
> 
> ...


I'd use the upgrade just to have the SGS3 and retain your unlimited data. Upgrades from this point on will be worthless


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm too poor to keep buying the latest and greatest... I give up.









There is always something new around a corner. Buy a phone for what it is and realize its already out dated a day after release.

I personally do not care for some things in touchwiz but the S3 is still a sweet phone spec wise, just not worth an upgrade awesome phone from the Gnex.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> I'd use the upgrade just to have the SGS3 and retain your unlimited data. Upgrades from this point on will be worthless


I'm getting the upgrade on an upgrade line I use. At any time I can pop my SIM from my primary (w/ unlimited data) and be good to go 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Im serously looking at buying an s3 to test the battery. My nexus just burns through battery connected to bluetooth and 4g all day. With aokp, aand the mod to disable the capacitive buttons and use onscreen ones i bet i can get the nexus experience with gs3 battery life.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

i have both and i switch every other day, love the gnex but the s3 in my opinion is a better phone
reception and battery is alot better.now there are a couple of roms and themes that are nice and some 
cm or akop roms that are almost prime time. 
now my s3 set up is bean r2 with a jellybean theme with adjustable toggles and i changed out the tw broswer,email
and replaced it with ics one,and also nova and its freaking nice


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

legacystar said:


> Im serously looking at buying an s3 to test the battery. My nexus just burns through battery connected to bluetooth and 4g all day. With aokp, aand the mod to disable the capacitive buttons and use onscreen ones i bet i can get the nexus experience with gs3 battery life.


Turn off 4G then sometimes.
Even if you have unlimited. Who cares?
You don't need that speed for half the stuff you do, guarantee it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

I almost switched to the Galaxy S3 today. I love some of the features it has but after searching around I found out I could get the same feature. I love the picture in picture. I downloaded stickit app and I was very impressed by it. Anyone else know any cool features that the gnex can get that the gs3 has.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't care how much of dev support a phone has, if I cant take it off a charger without it having die on my in 3 hours the phone is useless. I went to a aquarium over the weekend with the S III, took over an hour worth of video, tons of pics, was on LTE the entire time and after I got home I still had 30% battery left. Not to mention a better camera, better and larger screen, better call quality and so on.

S III is the clear winner, remember its a phone first and a toy you can flash to your hearts content second.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's still happening or not, but the last three upgrades I processed, the system has let the customer keep unlimited data. None of the three were on 4G phones, they were all iPhones, go figure, just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Turn off 4G then sometimes.
> Even if you have unlimited. Who cares?
> You don't need that speed for half the stuff you do, guarantee it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I do if I know I'm not gonna be near a charger, but honestly i shouldn't have to manage It. And 3g is just painfully slow. I do a lot of web browsing and podcast downloading on the go and 4g is a much nicer experience for both.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Barf said:


> Stock sgs3 beats an aosp jb ROM? THAT I find hard to believe.


Not to be a dick, but i really don't care if you believe it or not. TO ME it seemed faster. I didn't bother with benchmarks, but the S4 snapdraggon is faster than the cortex A9. That and the S3 has double the ram, not sure why its hard to believe its faster. After putting CM10 on the S3, forget about it, its most definitely faster.

And this is coming from a biased GNex owner. Still can't convince myself to give up my nexus to get a S3.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I'm too poor to keep buying the latest and greatest... I give up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and yeah, another small factor in my not buying an s3 lol. you know, not being able to afford it. instead i used the money on a N7 that is finally being delivered today.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Not to be a dick, but i really don't care if you believe it or not. TO ME it seemed faster. I didn't bother with benchmarks, but the S4 snapdraggon is faster than the cortex A9. That and the S3 has double the ram, not sure why its hard to believe its faster. After putting CM10 on the S3, forget about it, its most definitely faster.
> 
> And this is coming from a biased GNex owner. Still can't convince myself to give up my nexus to get a S3.


Apples and oranges, my friend

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

I wouldn't give up my gnex for a s3, but if I had to buy a phone currently, I would buy the s3 instead of a gnex or anything else at Verizon. I don't have the issues with my gnex that I see some people have, but it looks like sammy improved on the gnex with the s3 (Verizon just crashed the party with the locked bootloader). But there's ways around that, plus I like that the s3 has a sdcard in addition to the 16gb or 32gb that comes with the phone. However, I'm currently completely satisfied with my gnex...


----------



## pacherecords (Sep 3, 2011)

I love my gnex, but new devices look great, i want to try a SGIII or One XL but Qualcoms S4 Pro will be coming soon i don´t know if i must wait or take a SGIII.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> I'm not sure if it's still happening or not, but the last three upgrades I processed, the system has let the customer keep unlimited data. None of the three were on 4G phones, they were all iPhones, go figure, just thought I'd throw it out there.


Did you check each phone in myvzw tosee that it really hasbunlimited data?


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Did you check each phone in myvzw tosee that it really hasbunlimited data?


Yeah. They still showed unlimited. One of the customers even logged into Verizon.com to check and it still showed unlimited data.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

pacherecords said:


> I love my gnex, but new devices look great, i want to try a SGIII or One XL but Qualcoms S4 Pro will be coming soon i don´t know if i must wait or take a SGIII.


I had an S3. I sold it and am hanging into the nexus for now. Unless you absolutely have to get a new phone for some reason, I'd wait.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Gnex > SGS3 any day.

Hardware is similar enough to not matter and software is king. Stock ICS or in my case JB just blows away touchwhiz.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Apples and oranges, my friend
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sure is a fast orange. And we all know apple sucks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If I can't unlock the bootloader, I don't want it. It's that simple.


Yep. Instead of locking down the bootloaders, verizon should unlock em' and advertise it. So many people would buy that phone.
Here's the way I rate android devices:

1. Nexus devices
2. Devices with unlocked bootloaders
3. Devices with locked bootloaders

Which means on that scale, the OG Droid is better than the SGS3 on verizon.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Yep. Instead of locking down the bootloaders, verizon should unlock em' and advertise it. So many people would buy that phone.
> Here's the way I rate android devices:
> 
> 1. Nexus devices
> ...


True, after owning a nexus I will never go back to something with a locked bootloader.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Yep. Instead of locking down the bootloaders, verizon should unlock em' and advertise it. So many people would buy that phone.
> Here's the way I rate android devices:
> 
> 1. Nexus devices
> ...


Many tinkerers like us would buy it, the mainstream doesn't know and doesn't care about bootloaders. We, as a group, are in the minority. We make up a VERY small piece of the pie. The same applies to car culture, we're a niche group. 



> Rootzwiki:
> 3622 users are online (in the past 15 minutes)
> 2023 members, 1597 guests, 2 anonymous users
> 
> ...


4.5M is an impressive number but there were 331M wireless subscribers by the end of last year. 4.5M is a drop in the bucket and there's no telling how representative that is of XDA's true membership. Big forums like that are susceptible to bots creating accounts just for spam.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I got the S3 to replace my nexus... never looking back. The S3 is better in every aspect and I actually see no need at this point to even ROOT it... I just use Nova and it feels exactly like stock ICS.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

If you don't mind working harder the sgs3 is the clear winner.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I enjoy knowing how easy it is to fix issues and flash stuff easily as well. Never again will I own a locked down p.o.s. device.

Plus, the SGS3 is fugly as sin!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

nhat said:


> Many tinkerers like us would buy it, the mainstream doesn't know and doesn't care about bootloaders. We, as a group, are in the minority. We make up a VERY small piece of the pie. The same applies to car culture, we're a niche group.
> 
> 4.5M is an impressive number but there were 331M wireless subscribers by the end of last year. 4.5M is a drop in the bucket and there's no telling how representative that is of XDA's true membership. Big forums like that are susceptible to bots creating accounts just for spam.


Superuser play store installs:


> INSTALLS: 10,000,000 - 50,000,000


SuperSU Installs:


> INSTALLS: 500,000 - 1,000,000


That means that there are 10.5M to 51M root users, and that doesn't count all the people who just never updated the app via the play store.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> That means that there are 10.5M to 51M root users, and that doesn't count all the people who just never updated the app via the play store.


Is that US only downloads? Or worldwide downloads?

Take this into account:
http://www.engadget....2012-shipments/

http://www.engadget....ung-executives/

http://www.telegraph...or-Samsung.html

http://timesleader.c...it-again,181773

Samsung on its own has sold at least that many Android phones this year alone. Like I said, a drop in the bucket. In my family alone, there's 3 Android phones: 2 Galaxy Nexuses and 1 SGS3. Only 1 is unlocked and rooted.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> How long did it take for the VZW GN to receive its first update?


before I even made it out of the store on launch day. ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah according to Google (http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/06/11/android-activations-running-at-nearly-1-million-a-day/) Android activations are at almost 1 million/day. So 51M root users give or take a few lol is not even close to a lot. The majority could give a rats ass about root and custom ROMs/Kernels.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah according to Google (http://www.forbes.co...-million-a-day/) Android activations are at almost 1 million/day. So 51M root users give or take a few lol is not even close to a lot. The majority could give a rats ass about root and custom ROMs/Kernels.


or like most people i encounter who have no idea wtf they're doing with these phones. I want a smart phone!! except i don't know what i can do with it besides make calls and send texts. lol


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

nhat said:


> or like most people i encounter who have no idea wtf they're doing with these phones. I want a smart phone!! except i don't know what i can do with it besides make calls and send texts. lol


We are definitely in the minority. I activate between 10-30 android devices a week, maybe once every few months someone will ask me questions about rooting. When I say words like, bootloader, kernel, or roms, people look at me like I'm crazy. They're asking me how to turn WiFi on, or what the latest cool apps are, not anything about rooting. What peaks their interest is getting rid of bloat and WiFi tethering.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Quad core LTE hopefully in the new Nexus. Praying for this before I go to bed every night.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Quad core LTE hopefully in the new Nexus. Praying for this before I go to bed every night.


Amen!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Quad core LTE hopefully in the new Nexus. Praying for this before I go to bed every night.


If VZW gets the next Nexus, I will shit a brick.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Quad core LTE hopefully in the new Nexus. Praying for this before I go to bed every night.


Highly doubt that unless tiomap drops a quad core. if not the OMAP 5432 is pretty beastly already.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Highly doubt that unless tiomap drops a quad core. if not the OMAP 5432 is pretty beastly already.


Who said it has to be a TI OMAP?


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

stock vs stock, the galaxy s3 is the better phone and it always will be no matter the state of the bootloader, UI, ect.
now if you want to root and you dont get a nexus, than something is wrong with you


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> stock vs stock, the galaxy s3 is the better phone and it always will be no matter the state of the bootloader, UI, ect.
> now if you want to root and you dont get a nexus, than something is wrong with you


There are advantages and disadvantages of each. For example, a stock Galaxy Nexus will be the latest version of Android. The VZW one will be behind a bit, but that's Verizon for you, and you can expect the same to apply to the S3.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I really wish I could understand some biased responses I read above... I don't know who in their right mind would think this is ugly??









Yea the home button is ugly but that doesn't make the whole phone ugly! I don't know why people are bitching about the nav buttons not being on the screen... Why would you wanna waste away a portion of your display for nav buttons?

As far as touchwiz, I didn't ever wanna leave aosp for touchwiz, remembering how crappy it was on my fascinate

Now I can't see myself going back.... All of the motion gestures are awesome and I find myself using them a lot.. The status bar I really like a lot. Also some of the features werent available on AOSP until devs custom baked them into the rom.... such as... lockscreen user definable targets, lockscreen clock and weather.. lockscreen news/stocks ticker.... disable camera shutter, native call recording, and many other customizable options... samsung did it right with this phone and stockkk, this phone is sick










Yes i know its tmobile.... however everything everyone said about the verizon varient above is true...

The camera is FAR superior... heck, my front facing camera takes better pics then the rear camera on my gnex..

I will also vouch and say that TW on the GS3 is faster then JB gnex

battery life is much better (yes i am on tmobile, however everyone on verizons screen on time is very similar to mine)

The title of this thread is which phone is better and it doesnt take a genius to see which one is... however dev support so far on the gnex is through the roof!! im not a biased sgs3 owner.. remember ive had my gnex since day 1 it came out and loved it... only i upgraded to a better phone


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Is that a tempered glass screen protector on there?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Is that a tempered glass screen protector on there?


Nah just a soft clear one with horrible camera glare lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> There are advantages and disadvantages of each. For example, a stock Galaxy Nexus will be the latest version of Android. The VZW one will be behind a bit, but that's Verizon for you, and you can expect the same to apply to the S3.


 but thats the thing, regular people dont really care too much about updates, i know so many people who do root and they dont update cause their phone works the way it is

i only really root because i want to wifi tether and overclock my phone(just to show people i can do it really i dont overclock my phone daily), sure running the latest android is a plus but when i had my og droid and my droid x, i was happy with cm7 because my phone worked and i was able to wifi tether and overclock


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Regular people care about updates only through indirect means that they typically do not understand. Usually these cases include things like:

1) Why does this app no longer (or never did) support my phone??

2) Why does my phone run slow (or faster all the sudden)?

3) Oh, that's neat, my device has some new feature I didn't notice before, I wonder where it came from? (their phone had an OTA they didn't pay much attention to or notice what it updated).

4) I want to upgrade to a new device because it has <insert cool OS feature that could have been in an update instead>


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I really wish I could understand some biased responses I read above... I don't know who in their right mind would think this is ugly??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense, but that is the ugliest status bar I have ever seen...
I also think the color of the phones make it look like a toy and not a top of the line phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I really wish I could understand some biased responses I read above... I don't know who in their right mind would think this is ugly??


The S3 is far from the ugliest phone in terms of the looks of the device itself. I'm not overly fond of the color choices or hardware buttons, but I could live with them if there was no Nexus. That's pretty much the only way I would consider another non-nexus device--it would have to not exist and we all know there will be another Nexus in some manner for some carrier.

However, unless you flash some AOSP based ROM on it, the UI for touchwiz is rather ugly and mostly looks like Gingerbread. If you like your phone looking as it did two years ago, that's great. I prefer it look like ICS as Google intended it instead of Samsung fearing change and sticking with a nearly all Gingerbread UI


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If I can't unlock the bootloader, I don't want it. It's that simple.


RIGHT! Friend tried telling me oh you can still do this and that and have locked bootloader. IDGAF I want total freedom on my device. That is what android was/still is all about!


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

yarly said:


> The S3 is far from the ugliest phone in terms of the looks of the device itself. I'm not overly fond of the color choices or hardware buttons, but I could live with them if there was no Nexus. That's pretty much the only way I would consider another non-nexus device--it would have to not exist and we all know there will be another Nexus in some manner for some carrier.
> 
> However, unless you flash some AOSP based ROM on it, the UI for touchwiz is rather ugly and mostly looks like Gingerbread. If you like your phone looking as it did two years ago, that's great. I prefer it look like ICS as Google intended it instead of Samsung fearing change and sticking with a nearly all Gingerbread UI


I totally agree. ICS touch wiz is gingerbread with slight ui updates. I run apex on my GS3, which is also what I run on my Nexus. Its no coincidence that I want the gs3 to look like stock android. I will keep my Nexus for personal use, until the next nexus is out.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

So let me get this straight... You all don't like the sgs3 and tw due to its status bar toggles? You all are aware that systemui tweaks can change the toggle button images similar to aosp looking toggles right? Heres a new theme










Btw yous doooo realize that Verizon will PROBABLY never sell another nexus device again right? This isn't fact, but a matter of personal opinion... Reason being look at the sgs3.... Every carrier this phone is unlocked, until we came across Verizon who had sammy lock em down..... Verizon doesn't want unlocked bls and that's what nexus devices are all abouttt..... Right or wrong?

That was my last straw with verizon why I canceled them
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not sure who you are talking to (all of us maybe?). However, I don't like OEM UIs and rather not have to screw around with the theme if not needed (or have the additional bloat that cannot be removed without flashing to AOSP). I'm well aware you can make your phone look like anything. Thunderbolt users have themes to make their GB ROMs look like ICS, but it's still GB, just as Touchwiz even without the ugliness is still Touchwiz as it's still using the libraries that run deep into the OS itself. I also said the Nexus would be on *some carrier* and didn't specify which. Honestly does not matter which it's on as I'm not going to stick around with Verizon in the long run most likely.

If you're trying to convince a bunch of happy Nexus users to like the SGS3, you're really fighting a losing battle and should not be shocked at the replies. We're all glad you like it, but that does not mean we have to . You're starting to sound like a "Samsung Missionary", sent over from the lands of Touchwiz to try to convert us







.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> I totally agree. ICS touch wiz is gingerbread with slight ui updates. I run apex on my GS3, which is also what I run on my Nexus. Its no coincidence that I want the gs3 to look like stock android. I will keep my Nexus for personal use, until the next nexus is out.


I know 2 friends who don't even know there is such a thing as "alternative home screen application" one owns a droid x and the other the s3" lol


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'm not sure who you are talking to (all of us maybe?). However, I don't like OEM UIs and rather not have to screw around with the theme if not needed (or have the additional bloat that cannot be removed without flashing to AOSP). I'm well aware you can make your phone look like anything. Thunderbolt users have themes to make their GB ROMs look like ICS, but it's still GB, just as Touchwiz even without the ugliness is still Touchwiz as it's still using the libraries that run deep into the OS itself. I also said the Nexus would be on *some carrier* and didn't specify which. Honestly does not matter which it's on as I'm not going to stick around with Verizon in the long run most likely.
> 
> If you're trying to convince a bunch of happy Nexus users to like the SGS3, you're really fighting a losing battle and should not be shocked at the replies. We're all glad you like it, but that does not mean we have to . You're starting to sound like a "Samsung Missionary", sent over from the lands of Touchwiz to try to convert us
> 
> ...


Are you forgetting that I've had a nexus from day 1? This thread is asking which PHONE is better? So wouldn't that mean right out of the box phone for phone?

Also I've seen you in the s3 forums and i know you know that aosp is almost fully working on the sgs3... That said we csn now compare apples to apples with the same ui

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

yarly said:


> I'm not sure who you are talking to (all of us maybe?). However, I don't like OEM UIs and rather not have to screw around with the theme if not needed (or have the additional bloat that cannot be removed without flashing to AOSP). I'm well aware you can make your phone look like anything. Thunderbolt users have themes to make their GB ROMs look like ICS, but it's still GB, just as Touchwiz even without the ugliness is still Touchwiz as it's still using the libraries that run deep into the OS itself. I also said the Nexus would be on *some carrier* and didn't specify which. Honestly does not matter which it's on as I'm not going to stick around with Verizon in the long run most likely.
> 
> If you're trying to convince a bunch of happy Nexus users to like the SGS3, you're really fighting a losing battle and should not be shocked at the replies. We're all glad you like it, but that does not mean we have to . You're starting to sound like a "Samsung Missionary", sent over from the lands of Touchwiz to try to convert us
> 
> ...


This this this

Just look at this beautiful stock jb notification.

I've tried some great looking jb themes but Google nailed an absolutely brilliant stock theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Regular people care about updates only through indirect means that they typically do not understand. Usually these cases include things like:
> 
> 1) Why does this app no longer (or never did) support my phone??
> 
> ...


thats the thing though they usually don't notice the new features until their phone gets it or if someone tells about rooting.

people like myself, you and the community here care about updates because we are then educated when it comes to electronics, regular consumers though just get a phone because they saw it on tv or heard about it from a friend or online.

like i said, i personally know people who do not use their smartphones as smartphones, they just text and talk with it, and i even know rooters who dont update their phones because it works as is


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> I know 2 friends who don't even know there is such a thing as "alternative home screen application" one owns a droid x and the other the s3" lol


Yep, whenever any of my friends get a new phone now I install a 3rd party launcher right away so they don't get used to the stock bs that it comes with lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Yep, whenever any of my friends get a new phone now I install a 3rd party launcher right away so they don't get used to the stock bs that it comes with lol


What if they like the stock launcher? lol j/k as I've never really liked a stock launcher. Although the stock ICS/JB launcher isn't too bad.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Yep, whenever any of my friends get a new phone now I install a 3rd party launcher right away so they don't get used to the stock bs that it comes with lol


you should just let them get use to the stock launcher, especially if you're not around to install it back on for them, this way if they move to the next phone from the same manufacture(IE sgs2 -> sgs3) there isnt to much change over going from awd/launcher pro to stock touchwiz/sense/blur, ect.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> So let me get this straight... You all don't like the sgs3 and tw due to its status bar toggles? You all are aware that systemui tweaks can change the toggle button images similar to aosp looking toggles right? Heres a new theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know if you knew but when CM was coding the status bar toggles back on cm7 they got the inspiration from samsung touchwiz UI, admittedly samsung's UI isnt the best looking but at the same time, it isnt slow and it adds some cool features that aosp doesnt have

but i hope you're not right about the nexus thing with verizon, id like for all carriers to sell the nexus just like they do the iphone but thats really just a pipe dream, tbh i dont think verizon is going to be around much longer with them forcing people to go on to the new family shared crap, everyone knows its a rip off and its only a matter of time until their customer base starts switching because of it


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the option to swap my Verizon nexus out for a gs3 I plan on running aokp so ui is not an issue. The biggest.factors for me is losing the software buttons which I love but the battery life might be worth it. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I have the option to swap my Verizon nexus out for a gs3 I plan on running aokp so ui is not an issue. The biggest.factors for me is losing the software buttons which I love but the battery life might be worth it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Do it. Or don't do it. Pretty sure those are your only options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I have the option to swap my Verizon nexus out for a gs3 I plan on running aokp so ui is not an issue. The biggest.factors for me is losing the software buttons which I love but the battery life might be worth it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


do it if you're gonna go with any version other than the verizon one, if not stick with the gnex

locked bootloader isnt something you want when you are looking for root support/dev support, good quality custom roms, ect.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> I have the option to swap my Verizon nexus out for a gs3 I plan on running aokp so ui is not an issue. The biggest.factors for me is losing the software buttons which I love but the battery life might be worth it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The button arrangement does seem strange if you've been using a gnex, but it's not something you couldn't adjust to. However, if you use that s3 like some of the people around here, you're going to end up w/ the exact same battery life, if not worse. So don't do it for battery life. S3 users get almost the same battery life as gnex users (depending on how the phone is modded). The only difference is certain gnex users like me can't put the phone down and leave it alone vs the average s3 user who doesn't really USE it. Sounds like you know what you're doing so for the most part, I think you'll be fine which ever decision you make...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> do it if you're gonna go with any version other than the verizon one, if not stick with the gnex
> 
> locked bootloader isnt something you want when you are looking for root support/dev support, good quality custom roms, ect.


Yet, the VZW SGS3 has received tons of support even with its locked bootloader. Funny, isn't it?

I'd buy a SGS3 over my GN on VZW today if given the option.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> Yet, the VZW SGS3 has received tons of support even with its locked bootloader. Funny, isn't it?
> 
> I'd buy a SGS3 over my GN on VZW today if given the option.


I don't know I'd say TONS but they have support. I'll take an unlocked from the factory device anyday over having to do stuff kind of "ghetto" to get to the same place any day.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I don't know I'd say TONS but they have support. I'll take an unlocked from the factory device anyday over having to do stuff kind of "ghetto" to get to the same place any day.


Quite a bit of it I'd say is indirect support from having it on every other carrier.


----------



## GarryLumpkins (Jun 14, 2012)

Spaniard85 said:


> Although I haven't had an extensive amount of time with my hands on an GS3, I will affirm your take that GNex supported by the current dev community trumps a current VZW GS3. I was severely underwhelmed by Sammy's flagship. I liked the screensize and feel of the device, but the software was such a ugly, jumbled, and slow mess that it ruined it for me. I'm sure Samsung's JB will smooth things out quite a bit, but it won't fix how visually unappealing (for me) TouchWiz is. That's one thing, love it or hate it, that Sense seems to have over the other skins; that it is coherent in design. As it stands, I walked out of my short GS3 encounter loving my GNex even more.


I came here to write this pretty much. Look, amazing devs have put out amazing work for the VZW SGS3 but thanks to the locked bootloader, a great majority of their work has to revolve around the limitations that the big red has put onto us. Kexec is a great way to run custom kernels on a locked device like the S3 but really it is not perfect and with the RIL being the way it is right now, I am so glad I did not sell my Nexus. So basically Hardware S3 wins nearly everything. Software is the Gnex all day everyday!


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

mssam said:


> The button arrangement does seem strange if you've been using a gnex, but it's not something you couldn't adjust to. However, if you use that s3 like some of the people around here, you're going to end up w/ the exact same battery life, if not worse. So don't do it for battery life. S3 users get almost the same battery life as gnex users (depending on how the phone is modded). The only difference is certain gnex users like me can't put the phone down and leave it alone vs the average s3 user who doesn't really USE it. Sounds like you know what you're doing so for the most part, I think you'll be fine which ever decision you make...


Actually the battery life isn't even close. I have both phones and the GS3 is far superior on battery life, and I USE it heavily. At least 4-5 hours on screen time daily. I go through two batteries to get that kind of on screen time out of my Gnex. 
That being said, I would trade my GS3 in a heart beat, but I won't give up my Nexus until another high end phone with a unlockable bootloader(hopefully the next Nexus) comes out. There are just too many pit falls to messing around with a locked bootloader, especially with a dev community like the Gnex has.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

nhat said:


> Yet, the VZW SGS3 has received tons of support even with its locked bootloader. Funny, isn't it?
> 
> I'd buy a SGS3 over my GN on VZW today if given the option.


the droid x had tons of support but the roms sucked, battery life was terrible, cm7 ran slow(even compared to my old og droid), and features didnt even work(like hdmi out or fm radio until like 3 months ago)

just cause a devicce has dev support doesnt mean it will have good roms, sure it has aokp but im pretty sure there are problems with it and battery life will suck compared to rooted/de-wizzed stock roms and it probably will never run as smooth as the open bootloader counterparts


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Not gonna lie,, but the sgs3 doesn't really even neeeeeddd all of the support that is available for the gn.... The phone right out of the box is awesome and feature packed and lightning smooth fast.... Im running at 1.9ghz and it's stable and FAST......

as far as the buttons? I remember when I got the gn, I didn't think ide get used to not having the 4 hard keys there... I got used to it real quick tho... Same went for the gs3

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Honestly, I'm having a hard time not picking up a GS3 right now simply out of boredom on my GN. Not that I'm bored of development on it, but I feel like almost 9 months on one device is far too long. It's run it's course..


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Honestly, I'm having a hard time not picking up a GS3 right now simply out of boredom on my GN. Not that I'm bored of development on it, but I feel like almost 9 months on one device is far too long. It's run it's course..


I hear you there. This is the longest I have ever been on one phone in the past 12 years & my GSM GNex comes in today.  I'll wait for the new Nexus' to come out in 3 or 4 months. Nothing like a Nexus & the support it receives.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I hear you there. This is the longest I have ever been on one phone in the past 12 years & my GSM GNex comes in today.  I'll wait for the new Nexus' to come out in 3 or 4 months. Nothing like a Nexus & the support it receives.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Should have sold you mine so I could grab a GS3!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Should have sold you mine so I could grab a GS3!


You really wanted a GS3 over the Nexus, Blaine? SMH









Never speaking to you again, lol


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> Honestly, I'm having a hard time not picking up a GS3 right now simply out of boredom on my GN. Not that I'm bored of development on it, but I feel like almost 9 months on one device is far too long. It's run it's course..


It's not that I don't love my GN, I just feel like I should have picked up a new phone by now.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> Not gonna lie,, but the sgs3 doesn't really even neeeeeddd all of the support that is available for the gn.... The phone right out of the box is awesome and feature packed and lightning smooth fast.... Im running at 1.9ghz and it's stable and FAST......
> 
> as far as the buttons? I remember when I got the gn, I didn't think ide get used to not having the 4 hard keys there... I got used to it real quick tho... Same went for the gs3
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


It's fast bone stock even with TouchWiz, yet people will try to tell others that it somehow slows ICS down.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I think some of you SGS3 lovers who are saying AOSP will make the phone awesome don't recall all the fun us TBolt users faced with AOSP. I'm betting things will be similar. Either way both are good phones and buy/use what you want.


----------



## greekmanx (May 13, 2012)

I will say I am a similar situation like the op I have a Nexus as my personal device and GSIII as my work phone. I also have a Nexus7 I love the nexus devices and I love my GNex but I have to say I though twice about getting the S3 I love the feel of it and the screen and 2GB of Ram and better processor makes me want to root and put AOKP on there and see it fly. Also I have OEM extended on my Gnex 2100mAh and the stock in the S3 is the same and I will say my S3 last longer by a bit thats stock vs a JB rom with a customer kernel on my Gnex. Also the camera is awesome on the S3. For me I have the S3 for 3 month by then I will see how the dev community grows and see if JB comes out soon and then when I switch the S3 maybe I will upgrade my nexus. But I hinge it all on the Dev community.


----------



## NBAJ2K (Feb 19, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I hear you there. This is the longest I have ever been on one phone in the past 12 years & my GSM GNex comes in today.  I'll wait for the new Nexus' to come out in 3 or 4 months. Nothing like a Nexus & the support it receives.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


If I knew for sure Verizon would be getting one of the new Nexus devices, I'd have no problem waiting a bit for it and holding onto my Galaxy Nexus. Although even if it does come to Verizon that may not be till 2013. That rumor of Google selling them through their store seems very plausible.

I'm sure by the time I do pull the trigger on an S3, a new HTC will be out, or we will be hearing rumblings about the next Nexus. Technology moves so fast, I won't be satisfied either way lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

NBAJ2K said:


> If I knew for sure Verizon would be getting one of the new Nexus devices, I'd have no problem waiting a bit for it and holding onto my Galaxy Nexus. Although even if it does come to Verizon that may not be till 2013. That rumor of Google selling them through their store seems very plausible.
> 
> I'm sure by the time I do pull the trigger on an S3, a new HTC will be out, or we will be hearing rumblings about the next Nexus. Technology moves so fast, I won't be satisfied either way lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's exactly why I jumped ship from Verizon. I don't expect another unlocked phone on VZW until everyone's two year contract is up for the GNex. Even then, I'm still skeptical. VZW... the only carrier in the world to lock down the SIII... That was enough for me to say 'piss off' to VZW, after about 13 years with them (before they were VZW).

Edit: My VZW rep even called me on Monday, wondering why I hadn't come in, to buy the SIII yet. I had to break it to her that I moved on. VZW lost about $5k/year from me & I'm taking my GF & my parents with me as well. MAYBE, if people start showing there frustrations with VZW, with their money, they'll catch on. Not just sending VZW hate tweets, along with a check for that month.

(I know I sound like a broken record to those who have seen these posts before







I despise VZW now)


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I think some of you SGS3 lovers who are saying AOSP will make the phone awesome don't recall all the fun us TBolt users faced with AOSP. I'm betting things will be similar. Either way both are good phones and buy/use what you want.


I had a Tbolt too...I stuck with Sense roms because I couldn't stand GB AOSP. The phone was trash regardless of what you did to it. Bastard child of a phone...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nhat said:


> I had a Tbolt too...I stuck with Sense roms because I couldn't stand GB AOSP. The phone was trash regardless of what you did to it. Bastard child of a phone...


That's how I've felt about most HTCs. Granted I haven't use one for a year now...


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

nhat said:


> When I had the Droid X, it lasted far longer than any other Android phone (OG Droid, DInc, Tbolt with extended battery, GN with extended battery) I've ever owned on the stock battery, and even longer with its extended battery.
> 
> How much more support does it need? The majority of people on here are using some CM9/10 kang or AOKP anyways. Flashing a kernel on the SGS3 isn't even necessary because the phone is faster and lasts longer than the GN with any combination of rom and kernel right out of the box. I've had more than enough time with the SGS3 to be able to say that your opinions, though based on past experience with a phone that has no bearing on this phone, have no basis. Please leave opinions to those that have had time to play with the phone in question instead of adding baseless commentary.
> 
> It's fast bone stock even with TouchWiz, yet people will try to tell others that it somehow slows ICS down.


no im there with you, the sgs3 is an amazing phone but the verizon version, being locked down, will never see its full potential when compared to other sgs3 with open bootloaders, that was my point, you cant expect a 6 month old phone to be better than whats latest and greatest, thats ridiculous
plus cm9/10 and aokp both have radio issues on the vzw sgs3 because of the way kexec works(same problem the droid x had when using kexec but that was never fixed)

oh and if your droid x got better battery life than the og droid, then you clearly didnt play with the og droid, on my stock battery i can pull 22-24 hours with chevyno1 low voltage 1ghz kernel and cm7.1 and it was even longer with my extended battery
my nexus cant even compare to my og droid in terms of battery(i get shy under 16 hours with my stock extended and 2 hours screen on time)

imo open bootloader>locked bootloader
if you want a locked bootloader than more power to you, ill just be enjoying my freedom


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> I had a Tbolt too...I stuck with Sense roms because I couldn't stand GB AOSP. The phone was trash regardless of what you did to it. Bastard child of a phone...


Yeah and with my wife's Rezound STILL on GB HTC is now dead to me. VzW is also probably dead to me after my contract as well.


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Honestly, I'm having a hard time not picking up a GS3 right now simply out of boredom on my GN. Not that I'm bored of development on it, but I feel like almost 9 months on one device is far too long. It's run it's course..


You guys serious? I feel bad for your spouse... (if you're married) 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah and with my wife's Rezound STILL on GB HTC is now dead to me. VzW is also probably dead to me after my contract as well.


What carrier were you thinking of transferring to if you leave VZW?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

AmericanCon said:


> You guys serious? I feel bad for your spouse... (if you're married)
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is why I'm not married.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Quad core LTE hopefully in the new Nexus. Praying for this before I go to bed every night.


Please add a little prayer for the best radio, antenna, and ril in the industry.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rester555 said:


> What carrier were you thinking of transferring to if you leave VZW?


Depends where I move to next summer.


----------



## danfinger (May 9, 2012)

superchunkwii said:


> Gnex > SGS3 any day.
> 
> Hardware is similar enough to not matter and software is king. Stock ICS or in my case JB just blows away touchwhiz.


No doubt JB blows away touchwiz. As long as you keep it charged ...

I took my S3 off the charger last night, wifi was left on. Bluetooth on for my ride in to work this morning:


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

danfinger said:


> No doubt JB blows away touchwiz. As long as you keep it charged ...
> 
> I took my S3 off the charger last night, wifi was left on. Bluetooth on for my ride in to work this morning:


Lost ten percent overnight while not using it? My gnex can do that....


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

nhat said:


> I had a Tbolt too...I stuck with Sense roms because I couldn't stand GB AOSP. The phone was trash regardless of what you did to it. Bastard child of a phone...


I felt the same way when I had my Tbolt. Though I enjoyed the phone, it was an impulse buy (easy to do as a then-VZW sales rep) so I could have the first LTE phone and I know the only reason I liked so much was due to the dev community. I saw first-hand all the battery and signal frustrations. I have a small itch for the GS3, but I can definitely contain it until this fall/winter. Putting JB on my GNex was a great decision, since it's like a near all-new phone.

VZW is definitely the best carrier where I'm at, and the only with a sizeable 4G footprint. Unfortunately I can't see myself parting ways currently. I'm hoping for the Nexi program this fall and/or a 5" HTC/Samsung.


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

Verizon Galaxy S3 Rooted on Beans Custom Rom build 5 + Jellybomb 7.2 = sex

Tapatalk'd / Galaxy S3


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> no im there with you, the sgs3 is an amazing phone but the verizon version, being locked down, will never see its full potential when compared to other sgs3 with open bootloaders, that was my point, you cant expect a 6 month old phone to be better than whats latest and greatest, thats ridiculous
> plus cm9/10 and aokp both have radio issues on the vzw sgs3 because of the way kexec works(same problem the droid x had when using kexec but that was never fixed)
> 
> oh and if your droid x got better battery life than the og droid, then you clearly didnt play with the og droid, on my stock battery i can pull 22-24 hours with chevyno1 low voltage 1ghz kernel and cm7.1 and it was even longer with my extended battery
> ...


What signal issues? Also is it true you can't get google wallet on the vzw s3 on aokp or cm10?


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Barf said:


> Lost ten percent overnight while not using it? My gnex can do that....


Lol. Since there is no like button on the rootz app.....LIKE!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> What signal issues? Also is it true you can't get google wallet on the vzw s3 on aokp or cm10?


look it up, they just got radio working on the sgs3 custom roms and its a bit iffy still(from what i read), and as far as i know, you cant use google wallet on anything other than a nexus or the sprint sgs3(again from what i read)

i own a galaxy nexus and i dont plan on buying the sgs3 until i either jumpship to tmobile or until the bootloader is unlocked for the vzw version

EDIT:https://plus.google.com/u/0/105844328547178759011/posts/AZzJCc2qc6V

that was from cvpcs, i know its a bit old and it may have gotten better but im not sure


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I caved and bought an S3 off Swappa. It'll be here on Thursday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Spaniard85 said:


> I caved and bought an S3 off Swappa. It'll be here on Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nothing wrong with that, it's a nice phone...have fun!


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

im about to trade my nex for an s3 as well...still slightly torn though, as I love CM10, but i think theyll get it eventually ironed out


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Just met someone who wanted to trade me her s3 straight up for my nexus. Said no thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

quarterinchkilla said:


> im about to trade my nex for an s3 as well...still slightly torn though, as I love CM10, but i think theyll get it eventually ironed out


My friend just got done setting up his s3 tonight coming from a nexus

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> im about to trade my nex for an s3 as well...still slightly torn though, as I love CM10, but i think theyll get it eventually ironed out


I'm in the same boat. But I think they'll get it going pretty soon. I went through this same-ish situation with the Thunderbolt while they worked on the RIL. I'm convinced that the increased horsepower and much better battery life will more than suffice though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> I'd use the upgrade just to have the SGS3 and retain your unlimited data. Upgrades from this point on will be worthless


I upgraded on my 3rd line, waited a day, and switched it to my primary.

Stuck a dumbphone on that line, sold my Nexus for $340, and retained unlimited data.

I miss MANY features of my Nex, but this screen, battery and signal can't beat it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

For the haters and non believers









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I upgraded on my 3rd line, waited a day, and switched it to my primary.
> 
> Stuck a dumbphone on that line, sold my Nexus for $340, and retained unlimited data.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it was a good plan to me dude. I bought my GNex off swappa instead of using my wife's upgrade. She wants to see the new iPhone, so I guess I'll deal with the Share Everything plan in a few months... or hopefully save up enough to buy it off contract too.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Only buy nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Love my nexus....hate vzw. Might sell my toro for a maguro and do monthly plan until a new nexus comes out.

Who's tried tmobiles 4g monthly plans? Sounds very interesting

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

MFD00M said:


> Love my nexus....hate vzw. Might sell my toro for a maguro and do monthly plan until a new nexus comes out.
> 
> Who's tried tmobiles 4g monthly plans? Sounds very interesting
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


That's exactly what I did. I went from $175/month to 60/month for two lines. I'm using the 100min/unlimited data and messaging for 30/month. So far is been outstanding. I get better data speeds in my area that I did with verizon. Although in an area with good verizon coverage the data speeds are going to be faster but I'm pretty satisfied whats around 5-7 megabits a second. I also don't use any minutes at home because I call over wifi using groove I p

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Edit.....


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I could probably deal with a 100 minutes a month, but could use Google Voice.
How much data does a 5 min call use over GV?


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> I could probably deal with a 100 minutes a month, but could use Google Voice.
> How much data does a 5 min call use over GV?


Google voice itself is not a voice over ip service so it is not going to use any of your data instead it will use your calling minutes. However, you can use your google voice number with a groove ip and you will not use any of your minutes. The free version of groove I p only works with wifi and it uses about 1.2 megabytes per minute. The paid version works over 3g and 4 g.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> Google voice itself is not a voice over ip service so it is not going to use any of your data instead it will use your calling minutes. However, you can use your google voice number with a groove ip and you will not use any of your minutes. The free version of groove I p only works with wifi and it uses about 1.2 megabytes per minute. The paid version works over 3g and 4 g.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


I just learned something.
I always thought GV used data.
What was the point for a separate number then?


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> I just learned something.
> I always thought GV used data.
> What was the point for a separate number then?


The point of having a google voice number is all the other features of google voice, such as controlling everything from text messages to voice mail online at voice.google.com. plus you can have one number (your GV number) ring multiple numbers at the same time. FOr example, if my wife called my GV number, my cell phone and work phone ring at the same time. I dont need to forward calls to my work phone (i cannot bring a phone into my workplace(


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

On another note, is anyone's GV not working correctly?
I haven't signed into it since I've gotten my Nexus.

It just hangs at signing in and tells me an error, is this a my account problem, app problem, or Jelly Bean problem?


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> On another note, is anyone's GV not working correctly?
> I haven't signed into it since I've gotten my Nexus.
> 
> It just hangs at signing in and tells me an error, is this a my account problem, app problem, or Jelly Bean problem?


Im on JB, no issues here


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I just learned something.
> I always thought GV used data.
> What was the point for a separate number then?


I use it for voicemail and texting from my computer while my phone is down. The voicemail alone is worth it and I hardly get any calls. When I miss a call on my normal cell number, the caller is forwarded to my Google Voice voicemail. Then I get a notification that I have a new voicemail where I can either listen to it or read the automated transcription. With Verizon's voicemail you have to call yourself, enter your PIN, and listen to the damn thing bitch to you over and over about how many missed calls you have before it finally lets you listen.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

The only complaint/s I can possible have about having this phone is no removable storage, so-so speaker, and mediocre signal strength.

Example: Yesterday I was up at my friend's cottage, while a Droid Razr and Rezound had service, I was left out with a few others


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

my biggest complaint was the battery..... the one on my sgs3 is better, but i must be a hogggg or something.. tomorrow my 4200 mah extended is coming for my sgs3... why do i have a feeling ill still be charging that twice a day lol


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> my biggest complaint was the battery..... the one on my sgs3 is better, but i must be a hogggg or something.. tomorrow my 4200 mah extended is coming for my sgs3... why do i have a feeling ill still be charging that twice a day lol


Yeah that sux.... I had to charge my vzw gnex every chance I got. My gsm gnex is much much better though 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> Yeah that sux.... I had to charge my vzw gnex every chance I got. My gsm gnex is much much better though
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


every where my phone was, there was a charger... lol


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I picked up a GNex at Bestbuy for 1.00 Can't pass that up..

Yea, the Gs3 is the latest and greatest... but Touchwiz smells like dump.

Plus I love my Nexus... Very few phones have I considered keeping before returning.. This one is the bees knees.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I get fantastic battery life, all depends on settings, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I get fantastic battery life, all depends on settings, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Seems like no matter what I do short no syncing and just not using it, I can never get beyond and hour and a half of screen on time. That just doesn't cut it for me and I've grown tired of it. That's my main drive behind buying a SGS3 off swappa.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Seems like no matter what I do short no syncing and just not using it, I can never get beyond and hour and a half of screen on time. That just doesn't cut it for me and I've grown tired of it. That's my main drive behind buying a SGS3 off swappa.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You tried just running stock? I think too much messing around with things has diminishing returns a large percentage of the time.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> You tried just running stock? I think too much messing around with things has diminishing returns a large percentage of the time.


This is what I've found to be true. Going on that hunt to eke out as much battery life while also having mods only leads to diminishing returns. In the end, I've found that I get generally the same battery life regardless of rom and kernel, unless there's a serious bug in one or the other.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> You tried just running stock? I think too much messing around with things has diminishing returns a large percentage of the time.


Yeah I've slowly started to just use my devices. Checking battery and reading logs to figure out what's draining is a PITA. I just use the devices and when they need charging I charge them.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I've slowly started to just use my devices. Checking battery and reading logs to figure out what's draining is a PITA. I just use the devices and when they need charging I charge them.


Same here. I always have a spare battery on me, and sometimes a wall charger. I always charge my phone when in the car.

It's much easier to live life this way than to hunt constantly for that extra bit of battery life. Thankfully, the GN charges very fast unlike the N7.


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I've slowly started to just use my devices. Checking battery and reading logs to figure out what's draining is a PITA. I just use the devices and when they need charging I charge them.


Agreed... The more I try for better battery, the more I get frustrated with it... I touched 4 hours screen time once back in ICS, and can't seem to get 2 hours screen time now with the same apps and usage... So I figured forget it and just charge whenever. Although it is frustrating that I just got under an hour screen time and was down to 12%... Even in airplane mode the damn phone chews through 1-2% per hour... My Xoom uses 0-1% _total_ over that same amount of time... I know, bigger battery, but still, in Airplane mode with the screen off it shouldn't be using much more than 3-4% over a 7 hour period...

After having tons of issues with my Gnex (and the 4 or 5 replacements I've had), I got offered a GS3 as an alternative. I am one of the few it seems that got this offered, so am looking at the GS3, but just don't love it like I do my Gnex. But for those that question the difference in speed, go to the Verizon store and play with your overclocked Gnex and the stock GS3 next to each other. It really is obvious the GS3 is faster... I still don't think I want it though...


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I've played with a friends SGS3 and i'll admit it's nice, but not nice enough to give up my nexus for. The community and developer support for the GNex is unmatched. I was beginning to get discouraged with battery life until I found a ROM + Kernel that play really nice with my device and now I'm seeing amazing battery life and performance. I think i'll be sticking with my Nexus until my upgrade in a year and a half, and then moving on to whatever Nexus is out then.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

otis_bartleh said:


> Even in airplane mode the damn phone chews through 1-2% per hour... My Xoom uses 0-1% _total_ over that same amount of time... I know, bigger battery, but still, in Airplane mode with the screen off it shouldn't be using much more than 3-4% over a 7 hour period...


I can go for about a week on airplane mode with little screen time. Only drained about 1% per 8 hours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

After having my GS3 for a while now, and rooting it, only after the boot loader was able to be unlocked. I must say its impressive. That being said, the development is no where near the level of my beloved Gnex. As I've said before my next personal phone will still have a Nexus in the title. At this point I wouldn't even be disappointed if the Galaxy Nexus 2 is only a minor update, as some rumors gave suggested(I highly doubt they're true though). If you put the S4 processor in the Gnex with an extra gig of Ram, our battery life issues would be solved. Fixing the crappy signal wouldn't hurt either. 
If they find a way to squeeze a quad core chip in the next Nexus it will just be the cherry on top for me.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

International S3 (quad-core







)


























Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

